# a video with Greek vouta (Βουτα)



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

a video with Greek vouta (Βουτα)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2laJyXMXx8&feature=player_embedded#!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2laJyXMXx8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

weird flying pigeon


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Rafael/PR said:


> weird flying pigeon


We call those Wutas, they are a diving breed. One of the fastest, if not the fastest, diving breed of pigeons. Originated from Greece.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

is a breed purely greece.einai what fast Pigeon katadysi.me in the world at about the 220-230km.stin GREECE done races with these pigeon.sas show videos to see.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm48WjwP4p4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZviFf0OuP5U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBcQmKcBzM8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHCZJNexmjE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rsutuapbEE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrMGPywKUDk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx0PjwjNDDQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOimZgom3EA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a71AWe03ce0&feature=related


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

The Boutes (Outzidiko, Outzitiko, Anevatorio, Stakostario) is a breed of pigeon that was created in Greece, most historical accounts, as there are no written records.

Intersection of many different pigeons like Colombin (Columba Oenas), some local pigeons in Thessaly, some pigeons from the East, who had relocated to Greece by the Turks during the Middle Ages, and breeds such as the Ukraine Rustand. Voutes found almost all over the world today, thanks to Greek immigrants who love the breed.

Typically, the dip is a pigeon show, and not a pigeon farm in vrosin. Flying high above the place of residence, until the clouds, and the mandate of the dove, performs vertical drop with speeds reaching 230 km / h, slowing down a few steps before the landing. The whole spectacle is breathtaking, and this is what makes this breed so popular.


----------

